# Mahindra 450



## jha3x (May 4, 2015)

I recently got a smokin deal on a mahindra 450. However Im having a very hard time finding any info on it. i bought a service manual but it has no info at all about how ,where, or what fluids to service. need an operators manual I guess . But cant find one. Please if you have any info. i could really use some help. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jha3x,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Bill's Tractor on the internet has an owners manual for a Mahindra 475. He says it is a close to a 450 manual as you're gonna get. Judge for yourself. Below is his site:


www.billstractor.net/printmaterial18.htmlCached


----------



## jha3x (May 4, 2015)

Thanks . I have started to order that a few times from them. Was hoping to luck up and find something on line. But as I am finding out , there is really not that much info on that specific tractor out there at all. i have always heard the term "grey model" seems as though i'm getting to find out why they are called that now. So far it has been a great tractor extremely strong. Guess im gonna have to break down and order the manual.


----------

